
The Roots of Big Tech - mykowebhn
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/06/07/opinion/google-facebook-mergers-acquisitions-antitrust.html
======
starbugs
With certain mergers I am really baffled as to how these could go through
without triggering the anti-merger act. At least in retrospect, it seems as if
many of those (especially DoubleClick, Admob, Whatsapp, and Instagram) should
not have passed the "may be substantially to lessen competition, or to tend to
create a monopoly." criterion of the act.

It's also really interesting to see that in the case of FB, the merger of
Onavo seems to have been conducted just to gain data for determining a
strategy for more significant follow-up mergers (resulting in the acquisition
of Whatsapp).

------
gumby
This article was unreadable as it scrolled single, widely spaced sentences
over a changing background. Why is this considered innovative?

I know this is a metacomment but its a comment on the fact that I couldn't
read the article in order to learn the content!

------
astazangasta
What is this garbage visualization? What is the root of the tree meant to
represent? Why does it seem to originate at 15 companies per year? What does
the color mean? Why are there multiple strands per year if the X axis is "per
year"?

~~~
RandomInteger4
The visualization is not a tree. It's the life lines of the individual
companies being aquired and the terminus is the company doing the present day
acquisitions.

